# Is It Ok for You To Load A Horse IN the trailer without it being attached to a car?



## wyominggrandma

Even if you chock the wheels and the front and back, it could still move while she is loading and make it harder to get her to load the next time. Never load a horse, especially one that is having issues to begin with without it being hooked to a vehicle... I have seen folks try this and the trailer has tipped when the horse started to climb in and then they really had a mess on their hands.


----------



## kmacdougall

No no no no no. I once saw someone try to do this on a bumper pull. They got the horse in all right, but when they got the butt bumper up he lost it. He rocked, and trailers are light. He rocked to the front and got such a momentum built up that he managed to bend the jack and send the front of the trailer into the ground. Imagine trying to get a horse out of that! Best case scenario is nothing would happen, but if even the slightest thing were to happen it would probably scare the bejesus out of your horse. Think of the trailer problems you'd have then. 

Better safe then sorry in my opinion.


----------



## maura

Agree. NO. Just don't do it.


----------



## Elky

It can be done and it can be done safely if it is done right. You need wheel chock on all wheels to prevent any forward or backward movement, your front will already be on the jack (my jack is always on a good block when not hooked to the truck) and you will need two blocks in the back (on each side) to prevent the trailer from flipping up when the horse steps into the trailer. There is absolutely no way the trailer can move forward, backward, flip up or flip down if chocked and blocked correctly. The one thing that gets people in trouble is not having blocks in the back or having the jack on the dirt ground instead of a good solid ground. If you do not trust the jack to support the load, then block each side of the trailer in the front also. I would not do this with something like 2x4s as blocks though. Two of my blocks are 12x12 timbers and I also have 10" diameter logs cut square on the ends. You need to place the blocks under the back prior to unhitching the trailer from the truck, so when you jack it up and the back onf the trailer goes down it will sit firmly on the blocks. There is no way the trailer will go anywhere like this.


----------



## ptvintage

While it might be physically possible to do it, I would highly recommend not doing it. The risk of something going wrong is just too high.


----------



## Dreamer1215

_We have a 24 foot gooseneck stock trailer. I have practiced loading & unloading numerous times with no problems. But it is large and very secure, with tandem axles. I have kept livestock in there overnight before. (Relax people, I'm not an abuser! It's only happened a few times and it's only been in an emergency situation. There was plenty of room & we made sure there was feed, hay & water in there!)_

_However, when it comes to a 2 horse bumperpull, make sure you take proper precautions and keep in mind they are unsteady and there is the risk of something happening._


----------



## My Beau

I'm in the don't do it camp. It only takes 10 minutes tops to hook up a trailer to a truck, so I would rather do it and be safe than don't do it and be sorry.


----------



## iridehorses

Dreamer1215 said:


> _We have a 24 foot gooseneck stock trailer. I have practiced loading & unloading numerous times with no problems. But it is large and very secure, with tandem axles. I have kept livestock in there overnight before. (Relax people, I'm not an abuser! It's only happened a few times and it's only been in an emergency situation. There was plenty of room & we made sure there was feed, hay & water in there!)_
> 
> _However, when it comes to a 2 horse bumperpull, make sure you take proper precautions and keep in mind they are unsteady and there is the risk of something happening._


I've done the same ... and NO to loading without being attached to a truck; especially a bumper pull trailer that relies on the tow vehicle for stability.


----------



## IllComeALopin

Elky said:


> It can be done and it can be done safely if it is done right. You need wheel chock on all wheels to prevent any forward or backward movement, your front will already be on the jack (my jack is always on a good block when not hooked to the truck) and you will need two blocks in the back (on each side) to prevent the trailer from flipping up when the horse steps into the trailer. There is absolutely no way the trailer can move forward, backward, flip up or flip down if chocked and blocked correctly. The one thing that gets people in trouble is not having blocks in the back or having the jack on the dirt ground instead of a good solid ground. If you do not trust the jack to support the load, then block each side of the trailer in the front also. I would not do this with something like 2x4s as blocks though. Two of my blocks are 12x12 timbers and I also have 10" diameter logs cut square on the ends. You need to place the blocks under the back prior to unhitching the trailer from the truck, so when you jack it up and the back onf the trailer goes down it will sit firmly on the blocks. There is no way the trailer will go anywhere like this.


Sounds a ton easier just to keep it hooked up to the truck :?


----------



## randiekay215

I say NO in a two horse. I have done it with a 20 ft 4 horse trailer countless times to work on unloading/backing out of the tailer with my horse. But it was a big trailer. If its just a little 2 horse or one with a short wheel base I say absolutely not. Waaaaay too many things could go wrong and then you'd REALLY have trailering issues with your horse.


----------



## rissaxbmth

randiekay215 said:


> I say NO in a two horse. I have done it with a 20 ft 4 horse trailer countless times to work on unloading/backing out of the tailer with my horse. But it was a big trailer. If its just a little 2 horse or one with a short wheel base I say absolutely not. Waaaaay too many things could go wrong and then you'd REALLY have trailering issues with your horse.


Agreed. I've done it with my old pony but she was used to being loaded she just need to not rush out of it but I had a huge trailer and she was a pony. I would not do this unless its hooked up.


----------



## twh

Eh, with a two-horse I'd say hook up before loading any horses.


----------



## QOS

My Brenderup has a nomenclature right by the hitch that says to NEVER load an unhitched trailer or unhitch a loaded trailer. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## pieinthesky

Depends on your Bp. Mine doesnt need a truck to be secure. I have practiced loading my mare hundreds of times with not a single issue. But she isnt spooky about the trailer, she just needs a little help getting in. I would talk to the trailer manufacturer or the garage you get it inspected at.


----------



## EventersBabe

No please please don't do it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

My Beau said:


> I'm in the don't do it camp. It only takes 10 minutes tops to hook up a trailer to a truck, so I would rather do it and be safe than don't do it and be sorry.


Unless I'm giving the backing up directions.. It took half an hour +


----------



## Northern

*PP does it*

Pat Parelli has trailers in his fields so that he can practice loading. PP doesn't risk the safety of his horses, so I know there's a way to secure a trailer aside from its being hooked to a truck. I could never see, on dvd's, how he did it. You might have luck calling their toll-free # & asking!


----------



## dantexeventer

But they'll probably charge you three easy payments of $99.95 for your question.


----------



## Strange

dantexeventer said:


> But they'll probably charge you three easy payments of $99.95 for your question.



LOL. Agreed. 



Just don't do it. Hook up the trailer to the truck.


----------



## Mingiz

Blocking up a 2h BP can be done. But It's more secure hooked up. Even the bigger GN trailers. You can load with out trailer hooked up. But I would think all the rocking that the trailer is doing isn't good for the jack itself. You have a chance of messing up the jack leg. My trailer had to be fixed due to the trailer moving back after it was unhooked and wheels not blocked. Was before I bought it. So when you do anything with a horse and trailer it's better to be safe than sorry....jmo


----------



## Poco1220

If it's taking you nearly an hour to hook up the trailer then it sounds like a great thing to do when you're bored with nothing else to do. Back the vehicle up yourself until you get it right, lower the trailer to make SURE you have it right. Raise it up and let it go. Drive the truck around and start all over again. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Speed Racer

Just because Parelli does something stupid, doesn't mean you have to follow his example. 

It takes me about 3 mins. tops to hook my truck to my trailer. No way am I going to load a horse onto an unhooked BP.

Besides, the idea is to get the horse used to getting on and being on the trailer, right? Once he's on, I take him for a ride around the area.


----------



## TheTrailerDepot

No, it is very dangerous to load livestock into trailers that aren't hitched to a truck. Even big tandem axel trailers with chocked wheels can slip or move if a horse spooks or kicks, it's just not worth taking the chance.

The Trailer Depot, Northford CT


----------

